# Any Cons in the Southwest?



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm in San Diego, and not opposed to driving for a day to get somewhere, consider that an 8 hour radius. I figure there would at least be something in Los Angeles. Help!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Warrant2000 said:


> I'm in San Diego, and not opposed to driving for a day to get somewhere, consider that an 8 hour radius. I figure there would at least be something in Los Angeles...


... or Las Vegas (besides the not-open-to-the-public TransWorld HauntShow). I say we start one. Now, all we need to do is think of a catchy name:

The High Desert HauntCon

CactusCon

Quakes that go bump in the night.

Hell-A Hex Scareport


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I second that motion!


----------

